# high voltage sensing solution



## chong (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello group,
for a motor controller design, i found the amc1100 isolated amplifer to bring the sampled voltage from the high voltage bridge side to the low voltage microcontroller side. the amc1100 has a differential output, but i want to use only one adc input for the signal instead of two. in the mean time, there is ~1v common-mode voltage in the 1100's output, so can anybody recommend an interface to convert the differential to a single-ended and shift the common-mode voltage to 0v? or any other better solutions?

thanks


----------



## Sonikaccord (Dec 17, 2012)

A simple op-amp circuit (differential amp) will convert the differential signal to single-ended. Being common-mode, this circuit should reject that signal being that it only amplifies the difference between the two input signals.


----------

